# simpleRPG v1.9 An RPG in Excel!



## clut (May 23, 2008)

As the title suggests, I've developed an RPG in Excel. 

I've spent a long time testing and tweaking the game to make sure it's easy to play, challenging to complete and above all, fun.

You can download the game at www.alanchapman.net/oggames. Click on the simpleRPG text on the left hand side of the page.

Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Oorang (Jun 4, 2008)

Hmmm I'd be a lot more likely to play it if I could check out the source first (you have it locked). I'm sure it's perfectly fine, but unfortunately there is just too much bad a site-unseen macro can do.


----------



## clut (Jun 4, 2008)

Oorang said:


> Hmmm I'd be a lot more likely to play it if I could check out the source first (you have it locked). I'm sure it's perfectly fine, but unfortunately there is just too much bad a site-unseen macro can do.



The code is locked to prevent people from cheating during the game, and bypassing the score validation system.

I'd be more than happy to send you an un-protected version for you to check out later on if you want it.


----------



## rafters (Sep 28, 2010)

Hello!

I tried to play it, but it does not run. This message is shown when i try to press the right arrow:

"simpleRPG_b1.11.xls'!ThisWorkbook.OnRightArrowKeyPress' can not be found"

Please, help me.

thanks,
rafters


----------



## clut (Sep 28, 2010)

Rafters,

What version of Excel are you using, and also, have you enabled macros?


----------



## sous2817 (Sep 28, 2010)

Ha!  I think it's a fun little game.  Nice work!


----------



## rafters (Sep 28, 2010)

1) MS-EXCEL 97 SR-2.
2) yes, I have.


----------



## clut (Sep 29, 2010)

Hmm, 

maybe Excel 97 doesn't support remapping the keys to different functions... maybe someone more experienced could help me out on this.

If this does turn out to be the case, I could add  'Up, Down, Left and Right' move buttons to the screen. that should fix.. errr,  bypass the issue.

Clut.


----------



## rafters (Sep 29, 2010)

I tried at home (Excel 2007), and it didn´t work too.

Thanks for helping.

[],
rafters


----------



## sous2817 (Sep 29, 2010)

For what it's worth, I used it on 2007 without issue.


----------



## clut (Sep 29, 2010)

rafters said:


> I tried at home (Excel 2007), and it didn´t work too.



Hmm,

I've tested it in 2007 and it works fine for me (thanks also sous2817 for confirming it works for you).

Do you get the same error in 2007 as you did in 97, or does it not work for a different reason?


----------



## rafters (Sep 29, 2010)

I think it not work for a different reason, because in 2007 i can´t start the game and create my char. In 97 a can´t move (map screen).

MS-EXCEL 2007 says something like "script XXX can´t be found" and says something about Active X.

I tried in openoffice, without success too.

I donwloaded it from here:

www.alanchapman.net/oggames

[],
rafters


----------

